# What is everyone using for deer feed?



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi
I feed them COB just ask a local feed mill they should know what it is. Or lam mix. They have molasses in them.


----------



## scottee (Sep 23, 2009)

apples and a salt lick


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

nothin' here - that's against Alberta game laws. 

But they really like peas & new alfafla. Canola is also high on the list. So, I guess our bait crops come in 1/4 sections and have a habit of disappearing around mid-September :lol:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

A clover field is pretty attractive too, and corn, that they really love...


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

whole corn, they will eat that regardless where u live.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't feed the deer this year! The bears Ate everything before the deer found it!


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

Bean field.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Couple hundred acres of corn is a great help!


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

up here the deer love carrots


----------

